# What I found in Paulding Forrest



## atgolfer (Dec 29, 2008)

Was out Squirrel hunting saturday and came accross these down by a creek. Is this part of an old still?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 29, 2008)

I heard ther in alotta the creek bottoms out ther. Cool find!


----------



## Milkman (Dec 29, 2008)

I cant tell but with the taper and apparant galvanized look of the metal it may be part of an old chicken feed bin. But it may have been used in some method as part of a still, who knows


----------



## Jranger (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah it's the remnants of an old still. There are thousands of them scattered through the bottoms out there. Find a small stream and you find several of those holes near by. Most of the ones I have found didn't have that much of the metal intact. I have found them around Willow Springs, Raccoon Creek, and out 120 in a few places.


----------



## atgolfer (Dec 29, 2008)

These where found over off hulsey town.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 29, 2008)

Lots of em behind the old Rocky Ford Church on branches
that feed Punkingvine Creek...

You use to be able to enter the property beside the Church and
drive all the way to Hulseytown Rd...


----------



## killNgrill (Dec 29, 2008)

Yep, ive seen a bunch of old still site on paulding forest too
(and some on joe kurz wma)
watch your back when your around them things


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 29, 2008)

moonshine stills were still in operation on into the 70's in paulding


----------



## meherg (Dec 29, 2008)

still are today as well


----------



## thmbarry (Dec 29, 2008)

Where do you think the wma roads started? You can also find alot of car width ridges along some of the steep ridges that the moonshiners drove their vehicles down. They make great walking trails.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Dec 29, 2008)

yep, know where you found that one, good place to hunt.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 29, 2008)

meherg said:


> still are today as well



That's what I was thinking


----------



## Craig Knight (Dec 29, 2008)

remnants of an old still is exactly what those are. Know where several are located in the hollers of north Ga.


----------



## atgolfer (Jan 5, 2009)

I guess this used to be the local offices for still processing in Paulding forrest.


----------



## Incawoodsman (Feb 20, 2009)

That's a pretty neat find. I was talking to my neighbor the other day and he said that he used to run moonshine outta paulding to marietta when he was younger for some extra side money. Said that he got chased by the cops all the time, kind of like a dukes of the hazzard kind of thing. Said there was nothing but dirt roads all around paulding at this time, and we are talking about the early 80s here, not the 50's or anything. Apparently there used to be a ton of moonshine made in the rolling hills of paulding.


----------



## Meriwether Bone Collector (Apr 23, 2009)

They are every where there is a creek bottom in Paulding Co. I might know who built that one you found it looks like the part they call the hogger that would be buried about half way in the ground!!!!!_______ Don't think about it just squeeze the trigger!!!!


----------



## Jessehall (Aug 1, 2009)

lol used to make shine? I didn't know they ever stopped....then I wonder where this gallon came from? lol


----------

